# le/au matin / le/à midi / (dans) l'après-midi / le/au soir - préposition



## chercheuse

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle serait la bonne préposition? Est-ce qu'on peut en employer plusieurs? Mon doute, c'est:
"Je veux t'inviter dans l'après-midi" , "Je veux t'inviter l'après-midi" ou "Je veux t'inviter à l'après-midi"?
Dans les autres parties du jour, mon doute serait le même: dans le soir/le soir au soir... ; dans le matin/le matin/au matin;  dans la nuit/la nuit...
Toute contribution sera la bienvenue.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

1. La préposition _à _ne peut pas s'employer ( sauf avec midi : Je veux t'inviter à midi qui fonctionne comme les heures : à deux heures )

2.  Le choix de l'absence de préposition ou de _dans _dépend du nom qui suit; on dit

_Je veux t'inviter le matin , l'après-midi, le soir._

_Je veux t'inviter demain matin , cet après-midi ; je l'ai invité hier soir._

mais : 

_Je veux t'inviter dans la matinée, dans la soirée._

Pour _l'après-midi_, les deux possibilités existent.

La différence s'explique sans doute parce que _matinée ... _implique une idée de durée, alors que _matin_ exprime un moment dans la journée. Pour _l'après-midi_, il néxiste qu'un mot où les deux notions ne sont pas distinguées.


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition _à_ peut en fait s'employer avec _matin_ et _soir_, mais seulement dans certains cas, par exemple _la veille *au* soir/matin_.


----------



## Leilasilva

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un saurait me dire si au Québec on utilise 'en après-midi?'


----------



## Miek

Faut-il dire "le midi, je mange toujours des tartines." ou "A midi, je mange toujours des tartines."


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais _*à* midi_ est plus fréquent.


----------



## Nicomon

Leilasilva said:


> Quelqu'un saurait me dire si au Québec on utilise 'en après-midi?'


  Bonjour.  Je viens de découvrir ce fil que Miek a réanimé.

Je ne sais pas si Leilasilva va repasser par ici, mais à la question restée sans réponse... je réponds que oui.   Mais j'ajouterais en general_  plein. _

Donc _en plein_ _après-midi_ ou  _dans l'après-midi_.

Pour ce qui est des tartines, dans mon cas _*le *midi_ me viendrait plus spontanément que _*à *midi._
Je comprendrais_  à midi_ comme à 12 h.


----------



## Maître Capello

Leilasilva said:


> Quelqu'un saurait me dire si au Québec on utilise 'en après-midi?'





Nicomon said:


> à la question restée sans réponse... je réponds que oui.   Mais j'ajouterais en general_  plein. _
> Donc _en plein_ _après-midi_ ou  _dans l'après-midi_.


Autant je dirais volontiers _en *plein* après-midi_ (= au milieu de l'après-midi), autant je ne dirais jamais _en après-midi_.



> Je comprendrais_ à midi_ comme à 12 h.


Dans ce contexte, _à midi_ est une synecdoque pour _au repas de midi_, _à la pause de midi_…


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Dans ce contexte, _à midi_ est une synecdoque pour _au repas de midi_, _à la pause de midi_…


 En fait, je me suis peut-être mal exprimée.  

Si *je* disais _*à *midi_ / _la pause *de *midi_ je voudrais dire à 12 h (et pas à 13 h).

Sinon, je dis _au repas / à la pause *du* midi_ (par opposition à _*du* soir_) =_ *le *midi_.
Et là, c'est est n'importe quand entre 12 h et 14 h.

Comme dans: _ Le midi, je mange au petit resto de l'immeuble.  _


----------



## Wordsmyth

Salut, Nico

Pour moi, _"Le midi"_ indique que c'est habituel, que tu manges là tous les jours. Si tu me disais _"À midi, je mange ..."_, c'est le contexte qui me dirait si tu parles d'une habitude ou d'une seule occasion (typiquement aujourd'hui). Avec _"Ce midi, je mange ...",_ c'est évidemment aujourd'hui.

Mais dans tous ces cas, comme le propose Maître C, je comprendrais "midi" comme 'dans le créneau de 12-14h' (ou même un peu plus large).

Est-ce peut-être une différence Québec/France ...?

Ws


----------



## Nicomon

Wordsmyth said:


> Pour moi, _"Le midi"_ indique que c'est habituel, que tu manges là tous les jours. Ws


Salut Ws.

Eh bien pour moi aussi,_  « Le midi_ » indique que c'est habituel.
Comme je n'ai jamais assez de temps pour aller ailleurs... je mange au resto de l'immeuble *le* midi
(dans le créneau de 12 h - 14 h).

C'est pour ça que c'est_  « le_ » qui me vient dans le contexte de Miek, qui a écrit : ...  _je mange *toujours* des tartines. _

Est-ce une différence France/Québec?  Aucune idée ; je  n'ai pas vérifié les statistiques. 
Je ne sais pas non plus si repas *du *midi  plutôt que (comme MC a écrit)  repas *de *midi est québécois.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Nicomon said:


> C'est pour ça que c'est_ « le_ » qui me vient dans le contexte de Miek, qui a écrit : ... _je mange *toujours* des tartines. _


Oups! Désolé, je n'avais pas remarqué le "toujours". 



Nicomon said:


> Je ne sais pas non plus si repas *du *midi plutôt que (comme MC a écrit) repas *de *midi est québécois.


 Il y a des chances, je dirais. Comme MC, je dis "le repas *de* midi" pour ce qu'on mange à la mi-journée. Pour moi, un "repas *du* Midi" serait plutôt de la cuisine du Sud de la France; (admettons qu'il y a un M majuscule, mais ça ne s'entend pas quand on parle). 

Ws


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je dis « repas du midi » comme je dirais « repas du soir ».

Dites-vous aussi _le repas *de* soir(ée) _?   Si oui, alors ils y a des chances que « *du *» soit québécois.
Mais si vous dites   _repas *de *midi_ et _repas *du *soir_... alors, j'avoue ne pas comprendre votre logique.


----------



## Roméo31

> Dites-vous aussi _le repas *de* soir(ée) _?




En France
- Le repas de soir 
- Le repas de soirée 
- Le repas du soir. 


Souper : Vieux ou régional (Belgique, Canada, Suisse...) :  Repas du soir.
  Dîner : 1. Repas du soir (opposé au déjeuner de la mi-journée).
2.  Vieux ou régional (notamment Belgique, Canada) : Repas du milieu de la journée. "À une heure on sert le dîner" (Sade).[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Moi je dis « repas du midi » comme je dirais « repas du soir ».


Il y a pourtant une différence de taille : on peut dire _*à* midi_ (comme on dit _*à* deux heures_) alors que l'on ne peut pas dire _à soir_ . On n'a donc pas le choix pour le soir : nous disons tous _le repas *du* soir_.


----------



## Nicomon

Je répète que pour moi _repas / pause *de *midi_, ce serait comme _repas / pause *de* 10 h, *de* 15 h_.   Une heure précise, donc.

Dans mon vocabulaire de Québécoise,  le déjeuner est le repas* du* matin, le lunch/dîner est le repas *du* midi, et le souper est le repas *du* soir.

Si vous ne dites pas  « _repas *de* matin /soir_ »,  pourquoi  « _repas *de* midi_ »?   La logique m'échappe.

*Note :*_ à soir/à matin_ - dans le sens _ce soir/ce matin - _s'entendent encore au Québec, mais de moins en moins.
Si on me demandait : _Qu'est-ce que t'as mangé à midi_ ? Je comprendrais :  _ce midi._

Et Obélix a toujours faim* à* midi douze.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oh, je ne prétends pas que ce soit complètement logique…  Je n'indiquais que ce qui était naturel pour moi. Cela dit, si l'on dit _de_ pour les heures, que _midi_ peut être considéré comme une heure et donc se construire de la même façon, je ne trouve guère étonnant que l'on dise aussi _*de* midi_ même si on ne parle pas de l'heure exacte, mais de la période au milieu de la journée où l'on fait souvent une pause pour prendre un repas ou une collation.



Nicomon said:


> Et Obélix a toujours faim* à* midi douze.


Bah, de toute façon il a faim en permanence !


----------



## Wordsmyth

Nicomon said:


> Si vous ne dites pas « _repas *de* matin /soir_ », pourquoi « _repas *de* midi_ »? La logique m'échappe.


 À mon avis c'est parce que "*du* midi" sonne comme "du Midi" (la cuisine du Midi, la Dépêche du Midi", le Café du Midi, le canal du Midi, ...) — des choses dont vous parlez beaucoup moins au Québec, sans doute.

En tout cas, une petite recherche avec Google révèle que "menu *du* midi" est très courant sur les sites canadiens; mais qu'en France, en Belgique et en Suisse, c'est presque toujours "menu *de* midi".  

Ws


----------



## Nicomon

Comme tu dis... presque toujours. 
Je trouve quand même un bon nombre de résultats si je recherche : "menu du midi" + "euros"  /  "repas du midi" + "euros"
(comme je ne sais pas comment isoler les sites européens des sites canadiens, j'ai pensé qu'en précisant "euros"...)

Deux exemples seulement :  





> Menus *du* midi. Formule à 20 euros. Servi exclusivement *le* midi du lundi au vendredi.
> Chaque année, les salariés dépensent 5,5 milliards d'euros pour leur repas* du* midi.


  Mais bon, je me rends compte que « *de* » plutôt que « *du* » me surprend moins que  « *à *» plutôt que « *le* » (dans le sens chaque midi / tous les midis).
S'il était écrit « *à *midi » dans le premier exemple, je me demanderais si le prix est le même à 13 h.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Nicomon said:


> Comme tu dis... presque toujours.
> Je trouve quand même un bon nombre de résultats si je recherche : "menu du midi" + "euros" / "repas du midi" + "euros"


Oui, j'en ai trouvé quelques-uns aussi: d'où mon "presque". 

En ce qui concerne "à" contre "le", je suis d'accord que "le" est beaucoup plus courant pour signifier 'tous les midis', et c'est ce que je dis, moi aussi. Curieux, j'ai cherché "servi à midi" dans les sites canadiens: dans la plupart des cas, c'était pour des évènements, des conférences, etc, et dans tous les cas il était évident qu'on parlait de l'heure précise: 12h. La même recherche dans les sites en France révèle pas mal d'exemples concernant des restaurants, où un certain plat ou menu est servi "à midi". Je n'imagine pas qu'ils attendent tous leurs clients à 12h pile!

Ws


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait aborder avec plus de détails l'usage en français européen de la préposition _à _+ _le matin _?
Quelqu'un m'a demandé si on pouvait dire _au matin _au lieu de _le matin. _J'ai dit d'emblée que non, que la seule possibilité était _le matin. _Et alors, comme la personne a insisté, j'ai décidé de faire une petite recherche en ligne et j'ai été surprise de trouver plusieurs occurrences de _au matin._ Mais je n'ai pas bien compris dans quelles situations on peut l'employer_ . _Je ne comprends pas s'il s'agit d'un régionalisme, du registre soutenu, d'une précision (comme la discussion ci-dessus à propos de _midi), _d'un fragment présent uniquement dans des expressions figées, d'une tournure littéraire, etc. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à mieux cerner la différence entre _le matin _et _au matin _? 
Bien sûr, je ne parle pas de contextes syntaxiques qui exigent la préposition _à, _comme _du soir au matin _(de ___ à___)_, _ou _croire au matin _(croire à).


----------



## Terio

Règle générale, on dit _le matin_ : « Le matin, je me lève à sept heures, je m'habille et je prends un café. »

_Au_ _matin_ a quelque chose de littéraire, de poétique ou d'archaïque. C'est plutôt du domaine de la langue écrite.


----------



## zapspan

J.F. de TROYES said:


> _Je veux t'inviter..., l'après-midi, ..._
> 
> Pour _l'après-midi_, les deux possibilités existent.


J'ai trouvé aussi ce fils-ci, mais là aussi, il peut s'agir d'un après-midi spécifique, je crois.

Et si ce n'est pas un après-midi spécifique, mais en général, est-ce qu'on peut utiliser _l'après-midi_ et _dans l'après-midi_ ? Où seulement _l'après-midi_ ?  Par exemple, est-ce que les deux phrase suivantes sont correctes ?
En général, j'étudie _l'après-midi_. / En général, j'étudie _dans l'après-midi_.


----------



## Terio

zapspan said:


> Et si ce n'est pas un après-midi spécifique, mais en général, est-ce qu'on peut utiliser _l'après-midi_ et _dans l'après-midi_ ? Où seulement _l'après-midi_ ?  Par exemple, est-ce que les deux phrase suivantes sont correctes ?
> En général, j'étudie _l'après-midi_. / En général, j'étudie _dans l'après-midi_.


L'un et l'autre se dit (ou se disent).


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Terio said:


> L'un et l'autre se dit (ou se disent).


  Avec une légère préférence pour _l'après-midi ._


----------



## Chimel

zapspan said:


> En général, j'étudie _l'après-midi_. / En général, j'étudie _dans l'après-midi_.


Pour moi, _dans l'après-midi _a généralement le sens de : à un certain moment de l'après-midi. Exemple: il m'a dit qu'il passerait dans l'après-midi (comme aussi _dans la matinée, dans la soirée...)._

Si l'action dure toute l'après-midi, ou s'étend au moins pendant toute une partie de l'après-midi, je dirais: j'étudie l'après-midi.


----------

